# not a good morning



## iluvwalkers (Mar 22, 2007)

*the vet left a bit ago, she help poor Pentunia deliever her baby. the baby didn't make it. it was a black jenny with long beautiful lashes. i still can't believe this has happened, we have been waiting so long and Zada has been so excited and now this. i am just sick, the vet thinks the placenta pulled away before we could get the baby out, she was big. Petunia is doing o.k. she has been through alot, the vet doesn't think there are any tears. she is very bruised and was give 2 shots and is on banamine and antibiotics. i can't believe i finally had a baby and it's dead on the barn floor... *


----------



## FairytailGlennMinis (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so very, very sorry. I know that feeling of hearbreak well.


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 22, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]OH NO!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am soooooo sorry........how heartbreaking.




[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I'll be praying for you and Petunia.



: I know how hard it is to lose one you have been waiting so long for.[/SIZE]


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 22, 2007)

Nikki...you know I am here for you...I wish I could be there for you. I feel your hurt. Call me anytime....I'll talk to you again later on today. Sending you and Tunia a BIG ~Hug~


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 22, 2007)

:no: I am so sorry for your loss.

Our prayers are with you and your jenny.


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 22, 2007)

*Petunia is not doing good. the vet just left again and says it looks like nerve damage, her hind legs don't work and when you try to get her up she splays out. we are giong to try to figure out a sling to help support her :no: , i feel like this is all a bad dream... *


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 22, 2007)

Nikki,

I am so very sorry.. I know how much Petunia means to you and how much you wanted her baby.. :no: I wish there is something I can do.. If you ever need to call you got my number-- any time!! I know you must be very busy, so when things get better, I'll try calling you.. Please give Petuina a big hug for me.. ANd sending as much prayers as possible to you!!! This has been a very bad week all the way around.. She's going to be o:kay...

Take care,

Jodie


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 22, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Oh Nikki,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I am soo sorry, Hopefully it will just take a little time for her to recover. I will continue to pray for you both.......



:



: [/SIZE]


----------



## jdomep (Mar 22, 2007)

I am so sorry...


----------



## HobbsFarm (Mar 22, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]Nikki, I am crying with you still. I can't believe this is happening either. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]***If anyone has any ideas about how Nikki could make a temporary harness for Petunia (per the vet's suggestion), I know she would appreciate hearing it. Her hubby absolutely couldn't miss work today and she's going this alone with only a little help from her sweet mom and dad.



Please email or PM her if you know of something that she could do to help get Petunia up. [/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Shannon  [/SIZE]


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 22, 2007)

OH NO!!!!!!



:



:



: Nikki i am SO SORRY to hear this... how awful for you and Zada and for poor Petunia. life is so hard sometimes. sending



:



:



:



:



: and {{{hugs}}} your way.

i was in your shoes just two years ago next month. i am so so sorry that you have to go through this!


----------



## Chico (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh no, I'm so sorry! I started crying just reading everyones posts. My husband suggested putting a strong hook in the ceiling of the barn, running a rope down and tying it "onto: a sturdy "jacket" to pull the hind end up. I don't know, but does it sound possible? What did the vet say about the nerve damage? Hugs, hang in there. Positive feelings your way!

chico

I'm sorry about the baby too... I know you were looking forward to the arrival.


----------



## Denali (Mar 22, 2007)

What a nightmare!!! I am sending big hugs to you and Petunia and lots of prayers!!! Come on Petunia, you can fight this, we know you can!!



:




:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:




:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:



:

Vicki


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh Nikki, I am so sorry I wasnt home earlier today. (((HUGS))) and keep positve thoughts. When a animal has a really hard labor and delivery there immunine system is compromised, so as easy as this is for me to say it~~ she has to be kept stress free. You said she is on antibiotics? Has your vet mentioned anything about nonstrroidal anti inflammatories? Banamine is very good for muscle, tendon or ligament damage to the hind leg, and the pelvic area. I have seen a few horses who had rough foaling and splayed out afterwards. It took alot of rest but in a few weeks all of them recovered. Did your vet suggest a sling for her? Prayers coming your way for Tunia and you. I am so sorry you lost the beautiful baby you have been so long waiting for, and now I am crying with you and Shannon. Corinne


----------



## minimule (Mar 22, 2007)

Instead of a jacket, maybe one of those "cargo tailgates" for pickups? Usually any auto supply has them or a Walmart if you have those there. They aren't that expensive, it would cover a lot of area on her and it could be attached to the rope on a hook from the ceiling easily.

Sending prayers too.....


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Mar 22, 2007)

minimule said:


> Instead of a jacket, maybe one of those "cargo tailgates" for pickups? Usually any auto supply has them or a Walmart if you have those there. They aren't that expensive, it would cover a lot of area on her and it could be attached to the rope on a hook from the ceiling easily.
> 
> 
> Sending prayers too.....


[SIZE=14pt]Shawna...GREAT idea !!!! I sent Nikki a web site that had something similiar[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]Sling[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]A cargo net would be perfect !!!!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## qtrrae (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh Nikki,

I am so very sorry! Poor Petunia - she certainly did not deserve this. Foaling season can be so bittersweet.

Hugs and prayers for you and Petunia!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 22, 2007)

*[SIZE=14pt]i just came in for a minute...thank you for all for posting...she is on banamine and antibiotics. the back of her is so swollen it is awful. the vet suggest a sling and we did that but i don't know, it doesn't look good. i am waiting for the vet to call back, she has been here twice but i can't stand to see here suffering. i don't know what else i can do. my head hurts so bad...[/SIZE]*


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh Nikki I am so sorry.... As soon as I walked in the door from school my mom told me about the

loss of a baby.... I coudnt stop telling her "oh that is so sad." Again Im really sorry. hope Petunia

gets better.... I will pray for her everyday until she gets better



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Mar 22, 2007)

Nikki,

What does the vet think about Steroids?? I think it could help!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 22, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]i will ask about the steroids, thank you. she hasn't pooped all day. hubby just went to get an her a Fleet at walmart. the vet said corn oil on some grain w/ her antibiotics tonight and some table salt also. hoping she will drink more. the vet said only 15 to 20 minutes in the sling. i can't keep water in w/ her because she can't reach in even a small bucket so i have been offereing her it out of a pan (grain dish) a couple times an hour. if i leave it in w/ her she dumps it and has to lay in it. i asked the vet the last time i talked to her if i should put her down, i don't want to be prolonging her suffering because i am upset and don't want to loose her too. she said to give it a few days and see if she improves. to be honest, i am a mess and don't know weather i am coming or going. i took a couple of pictures of her backside but not sure if they are to gross to post. i have never seen anything like it and hope to never again. maybe i will post a new thread w/ a warning. i am not re-reading this my head hurts to much, sorry if some doesn't make sense. [/SIZE]*


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 22, 2007)

oh Nikki i have been thinking about you and Petunia all day, ever since i found out about this. still sending lots of prayers and {{{hugs}}} your way!!!! and holding my breath for good news




:


----------



## GMAMINIS (Mar 22, 2007)

I KNOW HOW MUCH YOU ALL WERE LOOKING FORWARD TO A BABY. I SORRY :no: I WISH THERE WAS SOMETHING I COULD DO. SENDING LOTS OF



:



:



: FOR TUNIA! CRYSTAL


----------



## LiLDoNkEyGiRl (Mar 22, 2007)

Nikki..we Love you...it doesn't make any difference if it doesn't make sense.

We all really care



:

I am calling you.

**Oppss...this was Angelica's screenname....still means the same !!!


----------



## Chico (Mar 22, 2007)

Nikki,

My husbands family had cows when he was young. He said that Petunia's "problem" occured with cows too. Sometimes the cows recovered after a few days and were okay. I will be hoping this with all my heart.

chico


----------



## Marnie (Mar 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry. What a horrible thing for you and Petunia and the little baby. As far as a sling goes, I remember reading different times on the regular horse forum where people needed slings for mares who had bad nerve damage, maybe you could post on there for ideas or help in getting Petunia back in shape. I wish someone could be there with you, you must be totally devastated, I'm just so sorry for you.


----------



## Shari (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh no Nikki...I am so very sorry. Geeze....I do not want to say. Wish we lived closer to each other.


----------



## lovinarabs (Mar 23, 2007)

Oh bless your heart, you poor thing and poor petunia too. Thoughts and prayers are going out to you and your family at this time for Petunia's recovery or the peace of mind to know when to let go.


----------

